

Jessie Freeze Policy - mike-cardwell
https://release.debian.org/jessie/freeze_policy.html

======
nkuttler
If you use the stable Debian release now it's time to start testing the
transition. Make sure to get bugs that aren't discovered yet or vital to your
operation reported or fixed.

Don't complain if something in Jessie that's important to you breaks, help now
to make sure it won't.

~~~
chimeracoder
Could you elaborate?

I'm on Wheezy right now on my Ultrabook (using just a couple of backports, but
almost exclusively Wheezy at the moment).

Are you saying that Wheezy users should migrate to Jessie to start finding
bugs? Part of the reason I use Wheezy on this computer is because I know it's
rock-solid and everything "just works". If I had another computer running
Debian I would run Jessie or sid on it, but to be honest, I need to make sure
that I have one computer that I can depend on reliably (which is why I use
Debian stable to begin with).

~~~
jewel
If you're using Debian in a business environment, try upgrading a copy of your
staging environment to Jessie to see what problems you encounter, so that they
can be fixed before release.

If you're using it on your desktop or home servers, you could also upgrade in
order to contribute testing to the project, but only if you're prepared for
some things to potentially break.

------
buster
I'm using jessie on my laptop and i am wondering what to do for the release
switch. Should i change to "testing" now or stay on jessie, which becomes
stable, and switch to the next testing later?

~~~
jws
I stay with the toy story named releases. That way I never get a surprise
upgrade when the meaning of "testing" changes. You almost never want that,
since when the name changes it is the early days of testing.

Later when I need something from the next release, I'll upgrade to its name.

~~~
porker
Ohh, the naming suddenly makes more sense... though I'm entirely unfamiliar
with Toy Story,

Is there any way to tell (from the names) which are newer versions of Debian?

Personally, give me version numbers any day ;)

~~~
stevekemp
Take a look at /etc/os-release, or /etc/debian_version for version numbers.

Otherwise you'll need to look at Wikipedia for the list. Recently the releases
have been: etch, lenny, squeeze, wheezy, and now jessie.

~~~
toupeira
Or simply consult the Debian website
[https://www.debian.org/releases/](https://www.debian.org/releases/)

------
AndyKelley
After 4 months of hard work and joining both the Debian JavaScript Packaging
team and the Debian Multimedia Packaging team, I have managed to get Groove
Basin [1] accepted into Jessie [2], just in time for the freeze!

[1]:
[https://github.com/andrewrk/groovebasin](https://github.com/andrewrk/groovebasin)

[2]:
[http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.debian.devel.changes....](http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.debian.devel.changes.unstable/350643)

~~~
williamscales
Awesome looking music player. I will certainly be trying out your project---
and mille mercis for putting in the effort of getting it into Debian Jessie.
That is really going above and beyond.

------
malkia
I've croutonized two of my chromebooks with debian: one jessie, the other one
sid - simply to access latest packages.

Would "sid" now become the testing?

~~~
Supermighty
Sid is always unstable. They'll create a new branch for Testing.

~~~
jcurbo
And sid is always unstable because in Toy Story, Sid was the kid who mangled
and tortured all his toys.

------
RandomBK
It looks like OpenJDK 8 won't make it in time. Debian Stable won't have Java 8
in the repos for a while...

------
jestinjoy1
Saw Jessie running on Asus touch enabled laptop. New GNOME looks promising.
There were some minor bugs.

------
bigbugbag
is this the release where systemd expands its control to debian ?

~~~
sp332
No. Already discussed
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8487142](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8487142)

